
AMD EPYC Processors - chx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV2L64zC4dQ
======
BlackMonday
The name sounds childish, I wonder what people in charge of buying processors
for datacenters think about it.

~~~
wmf
Intel's new Gold/Platinum branding also sounds childish to me.

~~~
BlackMonday
Personally I don't find it as childish as EPYC, but it seems like a
unnecessary change. The previous naming scheme seemed to have worked just fine
for Intel.

AMD on the other hand probably needed a clean break since they were behind for
a decade.

What do you think about the name EPYC? Will that name harm the adoption in the
datacenter? Is maybe the WoW generation now in charge which has no problems
with more fancy names, which I can see happen with more conservative older
people?

\---

 _head shake_ at the downvotes. HN get's sillier by the day.

